# The hits keep coming for Tennessee



## CrimsonWhite

I love it when bad things happen to UT. 



> The hits keep coming for Tennessee's receiving corps.
> 
> With senior Austin Rogers already out for the season after tearing the anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee, the Vols now face the likelihood of going into the season without junior Denarius Moore.
> 
> Moore, Tennessee's top returning deep threat, has a broken bone in his left foot and will be sidelined for eight to 12 weeks. He's currently in a walking boot and is facing surgery.
> 
> The Vols open the season against Western Kentucky on Sept. 5 before facing UCLA the next week and then traveling to Florida on Sept. 19.
> 
> Moore caught just 11 passes last season but averaged 24.6 yards per catch. Both of his touchdown catches were long ones, a 63-yarder against Kentucky and 52-yarder against Northern Illinois. He's one of the few players among the Vols' returning receivers with game-breaking speed.
> 
> Tennessee Volunteers receiver Austin Rogers out for season; Denarius Moore likely out for eight to 12 weeks - ESPN


----------



## random3434

You're mean! 

That's Peyton Mannings alma mater!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Echo Zulu said:


> You're mean!
> 
> That's Peyton Mannings alma mater!



I don't care. I graduated from Alabama sweetie. I hate UT.


----------



## random3434

CrimsonWhite said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're mean!
> 
> That's Peyton Mannings alma mater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. I graduated from Alabama sweetie. I hate UT.
Click to expand...


If you weren't such a cutie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 


I forgive you!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I could care less about Auburn too.

Quality of educaton down there ain't too high-


----------



## random3434

What about University of Kentucky Fans?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Echo Zulu said:


> What about University of Kentucky Fans?



At least she spelled it right. Her Daddy must be so proud.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Here is a good one of UT's basketball coach. Drunk and laying all over young girls. Nothing but class in Knoxville.


----------



## CrimsonWhite




----------



## CrimsonWhite




----------



## CrimsonWhite

CrimsonWhite said:


> Here is a good one of UT's basketball coach. Drunk and laying all over young girls. Nothing but class in Knoxville.



This is how a coach should be hanging out with girls-


----------

